# Lynnhaven Sunday?



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

As I seem to have found me a home in Lynnhaven, I was planning on heading back on Sunday--have to check the tides for a time.

Met another P&S 'lurker' with a Prowler 15 at the end of my trip Thursday, but I can't remember his name (I'm rotten with names). He said he may be able to come out and play.

If anyone else is interested, shoot me a PM or give me a ring. 450-7051.

The Newbie Navy shall sail again!


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Lynnhaven sunday*

Jason

I'm heading out there early sunday morning.
5-6 am to do a little more exploring.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

That was me that you met out there by the boat ramp and I'm just as bad with names myself. I would love to go out there with you, but like I was saying out there, I have to get permission from the better half and she has her own ideas of what I am doing tomorrow.  Anyways good luck out there and the next time I can go out I'll give you a call.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

glen721 said:


> That was me that you met out there by the boat ramp and I'm just as bad with names myself. I would love to go out there with you, but like I was saying out there, I have to get permission from the better half and she has her own ideas of what I am doing tomorrow.  Anyways good luck out there and the next time I can go out I'll give you a call.


LOL. They have a way of doing that. The only way I get away with it now is that my wife teaches and therefore has the summer off while I work 60 hrs year round. So, Sunday is Kayak Day...for now.

BTW--I was close. I was thinking Gary or Glen.

Til next time...


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

J_Lannon said:


> Jason
> 
> I'm heading out there early sunday morning.
> 5-6 am to do a little more exploring.


Dern. That's early on my only day off.

High's at 0625, so I guess that's it. I'm in.


...provided the wife says its OK. LOL.


----------



## glen721 (Jul 25, 2004)

If you guys are going out that early, I think I can get the okay from the fiance. Just as long as I am back when she wakes up. Which should be around 9AM.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Lynnhaven*

5:30 am, I will be at Lynnhaven ready to launch, If your not there, i'll be messing around just up from the boat launch.

Call me on my cell phone....615-7998.

I'll be bringing some squid and artificials.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Cool. I'm loaded and ready to go. See one or both of you at 0530. 450-7051.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

Grommet said:


> LOL. They have a way of doing that. The only way I get away with it now is that my wife teaches and therefore has the summer off while I work 60 hrs year round. So, Sunday is Kayak Day...for now.
> 
> BTW--I was close. I was thinking Gary or Glen.
> 
> Til next time...


Funny my wife teaches and has the summer off. God that makes me sick. I get up and she sleeps in. 

John I have 500 (won it playing texas holdem) towards my yak. I plan on sellin my Snark sailboat when I get back from vacation aug 15 should get a few hundred for it and then I will be crossing over to the dark side


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

*Report- Lynnhaven Sun AM*

Holy Schnikees, who ordered all this rain?

Started out at 0530 with a thunderstorm.

Got in abt 0645, John got mini-croakers with the bloodworm fishbites...and a baby puppy drum.

I got two croakers on clam and shrimp fishbites..and one of those I snagged somehow.

But, like Chad just said, there's so much bait in the water right now, it'd be hard to get a bite even if you had an engraved invitation.

Then the bottom fell out again. Rained so hard it churned up a mist that hid the pelicans. High-tailed it back to the launch. Got so wet the next pair of boxers I throw on will be soaked, too.

But...the worst day fishing beats the best day working. And this was far from 'the worst'.


----------

